# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی >  Editra 0.4.65 Released

## saeed.afshari

http://editra.org/

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

قبلا هم گفتم ، وقتی برنامه ای رو معرفی می کنی یه توضیح کوچولو درباره اش بده بعد بگو این رلیز جدید چه ویژگی هایی داره:
Editra یک ادیتور مالتی پلتفرمه که کاملا توسط پایتون نوشته شده (wx) و ویژگی هایی مثل syntax highlighting و autocompletion و ... داره. (مثل Notepad++ )
نسخۀ جدید که پریروز رلیز شده ویژگی های زیر رو اضافه کرده:



> * +Add autocompletion support for HTML/XML documents.
>     * +Instantly start searching for selected text (Win/Lin Ctrl+F3, OSX Cmd+3)
>     * +Launch adds support for OCaml (patch from quode),Batch scripts (patch from GaÎl), and LaTex.
>     * +Shortcut for maximizing/minimizing the editor pane (patch from Rudi Pettazzi)
>     * +Add menu entry for Fold All action (patch from Giuseppe "Cowo" Corbelli)
>     * +Codebrowser adds support for XML/HTML (patch from Rudi Pettazzi)
>     * +Codebrowser adds support for Vala, VBScript
>     * +Some minor changes to the default hightlighting style. The old default is now
>       called Cream.
> ...


به علاوۀ کلی باگ فیکس 
حجم دانلود: 9.2 مگابایت

----------

